# Shower Tray Floor



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

We spend a lot of time (and money) discussing/recommending/buying products that add slickness and smoothness to paint and glass surfaces.

I'd like to find one that does the opposite for the floor of my shower tray to reduce the slippiness. i keep it clean by a variety of means but something to give a bit of "grip" would mean I'm less likely to go "@rse over tip" as we jocks say :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

pjgraham86 said:


> We spend a lot of time (and money) discussing/recommending/buying products that add slickness and smoothness to paint and glass surfaces.
> 
> I'd like to find one that does the opposite for the floor of my shower tray to reduce the slippiness. i keep it clean by a variety of means but something to give a bit of "grip" would mean I'm less likely to go "@rse over tip" as we jocks say :lol::lol::lol:


Here you go, Something like this would be ideal:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/32-kara-...ood-in-5-cm-Anti-Slip-Strips-Pad/273093961933

You can get them in bigger or smaller packs if you just ebay bath grip dots.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Anti-Sli...nt-Bath-Mat-Protection-kara-grip/282814002850


----------

